# Weight gain



## Amanda Calaz (Sep 26, 2017)

I am a type 1 diabetic and have been for nearly 30 years.  Recently I have been gaining weight.  My food consumption hasn't changed nor has my exercise.  It doesn't matter what I do I cannot shift any weight.  Any one else experienced this. 
Would be grateful for any tips and advice


----------



## Copepod (Sep 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Amanda Calaz. Can I be personal and ask your age? If you're peri-menopausal, then that can affect metabolic rates. It's only in the last couple of years, around and since I turned 50 (having got T1D aged 30 years), when I had to start thinking about eating a bit less, while maintaining activity levels.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello AmandaCalaz and welcome to the forum.  They do say we eat more than we think, could some carbs have crept in there that you've not noticed? Or maybe you're just getting older, middle-aged spread? At least I missed that with being permanently huge...is it the meds you're on? Could be anything really. Getting old sucks but the alternative is worse.


----------

